
Daily Muse, Community For Professional Women, Looks To Reinvent Company Profile - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/22/the-daily-muse-the-community-for-professional-women-looks-to-reinvent-the-company-profile/
======
AznHisoka
Reading some of their articles, I fail to see what differentiates them from
say FastCompany, or Entrepreneur.com (besides targeting women) ? Or is this
just a pageview machine? In any case, their best bet to growing is SEO, so
maybe building a huge database of company profiles is a good way to go.

